# How to determine memory type for ryzen dram calculator?



## spectatorx (Nov 16, 2018)

At the moment i'm messing a bit and trying to overclock my ram, so far i was able to get it to 3166MHz at stock timings (16-18-18-18-38). Anything higher ends up with instability on various levels. This made me think i could use ryzen dram calculator but i do not know my memory type, all i know is its model and it is g.skill aegis F4-3000C16S-16GISB.

As a side question: do psu quality and age matter to ram overclocking?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 16, 2018)

This program will give every piece of information you need about your RAM : http://www.softnology.biz/

And no, PSU has no effect on overclocking. I mean, unless it's defective or provides insufficient power.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2018)

Maybe cpuZ will provide what ram info u need? Or aida?


----------



## infrared (Nov 16, 2018)

Side answer- not really

You could try increasing the SoC voltage slightly to see if that helps with stability, increase a little at a time, you shouldn't need more than 1.125v to run that frequency. I assume you've already increased dram voltage? Pretty reasonable clocks so far though 

I did a quick search and found this on reddit.. looks like your modules are Hynix M-die, hopefully that helps the dram calculator suggest you some good timings.
G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz CL16F4-3000C16D-16GISB 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info (there's a D instead of S in the part no.. I think those are the ones though)


----------



## spectatorx (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks all for answers. CPU-Z unfortunately doesn't provide such info.

Thaiphoon burner is a software i see for the first time, gave it a try now and this is info attached in screenshot to this post. Now at least i am sure it is hynix but which one of these 3 (mfr, afr, cjr) available in calculator i can't figure out by myself.


I came with question about psu because i'm going to replace my current one with seasonic focus plus platinum soon and i was wondering if after this upgrade i could count on any improvement in ram oc and its stability.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2018)

Shows afr in the part number.


----------



## spectatorx (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh, sorry, i overlooked that. Anyway, thank you for reply.


----------



## sman979 (Apr 28, 2020)

I know this thread is old but wanted to mention for those that may be looking for the same answer. CPU-Z does give this info. Look under the SPD tab.


----------



## MrFuny (Jul 29, 2021)

spectatorx said:


> Thanks all for answers. CPU-Z unfortunately doesn't provide such info.
> 
> Thaiphoon burner is a software i see for the first time, gave it a try now and this is info attached in screenshot to this post. Now at least i am sure it is hynix but which one of these 3 (mfr, afr, cjr) available in calculator i can't figure out by myself.
> 
> ...


Dear spectatorx,

I use Thaiphoon burner, but can't detected die type, can you help me?


----------



## maxfly (Jul 29, 2021)

MrFuny said:


> Dear spectatorx,
> 
> I use Thaiphoon burner, but can't detected die type, can you help me?



Either hynix afr or cjr, ive never seen a part number broken down like that.


----------



## MrFuny (Jul 29, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Either hynix afr or cjr, ive never seen a part number broken down like that.


Thank you very much!


----------

